# Where did your username come from?



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 27, 2016)

Title says it all. Why'd you pick the username you did? 

Mine's a reference to my WIP, actually. My dragon riders have a nifty little secret hideout called the Aerie hidden high in the mountains from which to strike. In general I'm rather obsessed with dragons.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 27, 2016)

Mine came from an "elvish name generator". I don't think it actually means anything, but I like it anyway.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 28, 2016)

"..if ever he had harboured a conscience in his tough narrow breast he had by now dug out and flung away the awkward thing – flung it so far away that were he ever to need it again he could never find it. High-shouldered to a degree little short of malformation, slender and adroit of limb and frame, his eyes close-set and the colour of dried blood, he is climbing the spiral staircase of the soul of Gormenghast, bound for some pinnacle of the itching fancy – some wild, invulnerable eyrie best known to himself; where he can watch the world spread out below him, and shake exultantly his clotted wings."

Gormenghast, Mervyn Peake


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 28, 2016)

I honestly can't recall, though I have used it as a gaming name before here.

Here's what Wikipedia says about it.  "A Salty Dog is a cocktail of gin or vodka and grapefruit juice, served in a highball glass with a salted rim. The salt is the only difference between a Salty Dog and a Greyhound, from which it derives its canine moniker."  Lol that's not why I chose it though.


----------



## Devor (Aug 28, 2016)

SaltyDog said:


> I honestly can't recall, though I have used it as a gaming name before here.
> 
> Here's what Wikipedia says about it.  "A Salty Dog is a cocktail of gin or vodka and grapefruit juice, served in a highball glass with a salted rim. The salt is the only difference between a Salty Dog and a Greyhound, from which it derives its canine moniker."  Lol that's not why I chose it though.



Man, I was hoping . . . .


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 28, 2016)

Lol.  What is that even from?


----------



## Devor (Aug 28, 2016)

SaltyDog said:


> Lol.  What is that even from?



Hearthstone, Heroes of Warcraft, a free-to-play game by Blizzard.


----------



## evolution_rex (Aug 28, 2016)

The first forum I ever joined was a Jurassic Park forum, and that was as I was entering high school. I lived, and still do, in a conservative area (I'm in California, which is rather liberal, but I'm in one of the most conservative areas in the state), so for a short while I was really 'open' about my belief in evolution. I liked to parade it around because I knew people around me didn't like it. So when I joined the forum, I combined evolution with rex (as it was a Jurassic Park forum), and since then I've stuck with the username.

I still stand for my beliefs, but I'm not so edgy about it anymore.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 28, 2016)

evolution_rex said:


> The first forum I ever joined was a Jurassic Park forum, and that was as I was entering high school. I lived, and still do, in a conservative area (I'm in California, which is rather liberal, but I'm in one of the most conservative areas in the state), so for a short while I was really 'open' about my belief in evolution. I liked to parade it around because I knew people around me didn't like it. So when I joined the forum, I combined evolution with rex (as it was a Jurassic Park forum), and since then I've stuck with the username.
> 
> I still stand for my beliefs, but I'm not so edgy about it anymore.



Haha, that's great...

My homeschool community is very conservative, so I know about that...However, in my community parading any belief other than young earth creationism would get me ostracized so I don't bring my beliefs up too much. 

Well...Sometimes I can't help it though. 

Actually, like...all the time.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 28, 2016)

Devor said:


> Man, I was hoping . . . .



Yeah, I was getting a "piratey" vibe from it.


----------



## Ban (Aug 28, 2016)

Already ahead of you.

http://mythicscribes.com/forums/chi...eir-mystical-meanings.html?highlight=mystical


----------



## cydare (Aug 28, 2016)

I was making up fantasy names for characters by combining different sounds. "Cydare" didn't quite fit anyone, so I figured I'd take it myself and turn it into a username. Years later I found it in a fantasy name list and felt less original about it. 

I'm not actually sure how it's pronounced. I usually say "sigh-dare" though I've heard "see-dah-reh" and a lot of other variations.


----------



## Nimue (Aug 28, 2016)

My life goals are learning a wizard's mystical secrets and then trapping him in an oak for eternity.


Not really.  But sort of.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Aug 28, 2016)

Nimue said:


> My life goals are learning a wizard's mystical secrets and then trapping him in an oak for eternity.
> 
> 
> Not really.  But sort of.



All I know of that story comes from Once Upon a Time, which probably perverted it beyond recognition, like that show does to everything. Did you know that Peter Pan is Rumpelstiltskin's father...?


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 28, 2016)

evolution_rex said:


> The first forum I ever joined was a Jurassic Park forum, and that was as I was entering high school. I lived, and still do, in a conservative area (I'm in California, which is rather liberal, but I'm in one of the most conservative areas in the state), so for a short while I was really 'open' about my belief in evolution. I liked to parade it around because I knew people around me didn't like it. So when I joined the forum, I combined evolution with rex (as it was a Jurassic Park forum), and since then I've stuck with the username.
> 
> I still stand for my beliefs, but I'm not so edgy about it anymore.



Must of been hard living there, lol


----------



## MineOwnKing (Aug 28, 2016)

Mine Own King = Caliban

This island’s mine, by Sycorax my mother,
Which thou takest from me. When thou camest first,
Thou strok’st me and made much of me, wouldst give me
Water with berries in ’t, and teach me how
To name the bigger light, and how the less,
That burn by day and night. And then I loved thee
And showed thee all the qualities o' th' isle,
The fresh springs, brine pits, barren place and fertile.
Cursed be I that did so! All the charms
Of Sycorax, toads, beetles, bats, light on you!
For I am all the subjects that you have,
Which first was mine own king.


----------



## skip.knox (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, my user name comes from my name. Skip Knox. Pretty clever, huh?

But when I need a tag, I try to go with Barbarossa, which is the name the Italians gave to the German emperor Frederick I. That one gets taken a lot, so second I go with StuporMundi, which means Wonder of the World, which was a moniker given to Fred's grandson, Frederick II.

Lately I've been choosing ElkInHeadlights because my initials are elk. Ellis Lee Knox. Skip is a nickname. Which is a shortened form of Skipper, which is Schiff Herr in German, which means captain.

Aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## Jerseydevil (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm from New Jersey. It is the most mocked state in the US, something that I take pride in. No one wants to be the second most mocked state. Honestly, it just sounded cool at the time.


----------



## Peat (Aug 29, 2016)

Hmm... my name eh... Well, lets just say... you'll never be able to figure out my actual name.

I do go some places by the name etu (not many any more mind) which stands for Extracting the Urine, which was always going to be the name of my punk band.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 29, 2016)

Peat said:


> Hmm... my name eh... Well, lets just say... you'll never be able to figure out my actual name.



Is it Pete?


----------



## Devor (Aug 29, 2016)

I joined an RPG chat site a long time ago called WebRPG (which closed and we moved to OpenRPG) and Devor was the name of a bard I created on my first day for a pick-up game of AD&D.  That game dissipated, I've never played as that character, and it became my screen name.  I wound up DMing a lot, so having the screen name of a bard character felt right.

But the name does have a subtle super-cool-but-really-lame meaning for that character.  It's a bastardization of the "The Bore," as in somebody called him "Da Bore"ing bard and it stuck.  I wrote a short story about it when somebody started a challenge here on Mythic Scribes years ago to write a story about your screen name.  I couldn't really get it to work as a story.

In other places I sometimes go by SperoAmicus, which is Latin for "To Hope, Friend."  I just like it.


----------



## mrsmig (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm mrsmig practically everywhere I go.  It's even on my license plate!  It has no special significance in the world of fantasy - just a nickname.


----------



## Peter Himin (Sep 4, 2016)

Himin's a handy down name which I got from my father S.P. Himin, and I got Peter from my mom although I could have been a Gwithian Himin. I'.m happy with the name I got Peter Himin.


----------



## La Volpe (Sep 4, 2016)

I guess I should post mine too. My gaming screen name was a composite name that included "Fox" (taken from Greyfox from Metal Gear Solid), and people started calling me Fox ingame.

And then in Assassin's Creed, there's a guy called La Volpe, which allegedly means "The Fox" in Italian. I liked the sound of it, and here we are.


----------



## Heliotrope (Sep 12, 2016)

In University ten years ago a prof started calling me "Heliotrope" because of my purple prose. I've attempted to lose the purple prose, but kept the name.


----------



## Netardapope (Sep 12, 2016)

I took mine from an old inside joke I had with my friends, in which I pretended to be the cosmic dark pope of the universe. Junior high was not the peak of my humor to say the least.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Smajdalf (Sep 14, 2016)

My name is from a Czech parody of LOTR.


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 14, 2016)

Lol, my username has an interesting story behind it. And *no*, it's not a reference to the Viking show character! 

 Long ago, I heard about a game being developed called Dawn. The concept fascinated me and I begin hanging out on related IRC channels and posting on forums. For those who aren't familiar with it, Dawn was to be a totally free form game, a real sandbox game with absolutely no rules. Anything and everything would be allowed. In addition, the world was fully destructible. If you cut a tree down, it would remain cut down. If you destroyed a building, it stayed destroyed. Perhaps the biggest thing though, was that if you created a character, that was your only character, no multi slots. And if that character died, your life was over! No respawn at all. They said that they were going to allow players to have children, which you could transfer to. So, I hooked up with a group that planned to have a Scandinavian community, and live in colder lands, mountainous areas. So I went looking for a Nordic name and found a page of old names from Norway, and I liked the name Ragnar, so I picked it. Sadly, since the history channel show Vikings, it's become a popular name.

 The thing is, Dawn was totally vaporware. The guy who came up with the idea, an idea which had a LOT of interest at the time, had no intention of actually making the game. I don't think he could have made it and likely just wanted notoriety, fame. He strung everyone along for a year before being exposed when he missed some deadlines to release concepts and early artwork. It was a drag because I really would have liked to try out a game like that. I've been playing online games since the early 1990's, starting with TNN's Yserbius and AOL's original Neverwinter Nights. So I like the harder games. Games that don't hold your hand and show you everything.

 So, sorry it was such a long explanation. But that's where I got my user name.


----------



## Ragnar (Sep 14, 2016)

Jerseydevil said:


> I'm from New Jersey. It is the most mocked state in the US, something that I take pride in. No one wants to be the second most mocked state. Honestly, it just sounded cool at the time.



 Lol, good name choice! A friend of mine moved to NJ, to work in NY. But he ended up working at a NJ hospital. It's funny because we joke about him living there now. The whole Jerseydevil thing is pretty crazy. I've seen a few shows about the legend.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 14, 2016)

I like coffee. I drink a lot of it. My coffee maker is the last thing I pack when I go hiking, so it is the first thing I can get hold of whenever we stop. I have the "Cup of Joe for a Joe" image on my wall at work.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 14, 2016)

Mine is my name. Ha.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Sep 14, 2016)

Daniel said:


> Mine is my name. Ha.



Well, that's simple enough.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 13, 2016)

SeverinR is a abbreviation of my SCA name, Then I shortened the name to be my Pen name.
SCA name;Severin Rheinfelser.  PEn name: Severin Rheiner. 

Severin did not come from Harry Potter Severus Snape.  I found it when searching for a name. It was an early Pope. Pope Severous. Severin was popular for several centuries after.
Rheinfelser: one in service to the castle Rheinfels.
Rheiner; of or with the Castle Rheinfels near St. Goar on the Rhein river.
My favorite castle in Germany.

btw my Av is my unofficial SCA family crest on a shield. (I never submitted to make it official)


----------



## Russ (Oct 13, 2016)

My birth certificate mostly.  Or you could say my dad because we have the same first name.

The coat of arms in my avatar are my family coat of arms as they should be expressed.


----------



## Chessie (Oct 13, 2016)

I used to have a black Labrador that competed in dog agility matches and also retrieved ducks, that sort of thing. He was pretty bad ass, so Chesterama was his nickname because it reminded me of Superman (since the dog literally flew from the boat into the water when he retrieved). His name was Chester. May he RIP.


----------



## ThinkerX (Oct 14, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> I used to have a black Labrador that competed in dog agility matches and also retrieved ducks, that sort of thing. He was pretty bad ass, so Chesterama was his nickname because it reminded me of Superman (since the dog literally flew from the boat into the water when he retrieved). His name was Chester. May he RIP.



Alas, 'Chester' has a much darker meaning among societies incarcerated elements. (Bad contraction)


----------



## Chessie (Oct 14, 2016)

Thinker, yes, yes it does. I actually named the dog after a childhood friend of all people...


----------



## Gribba (Oct 16, 2016)

Gribba is Icelandic, translates to "bullying fishwife" but one can be called gribba for many things.

My friends used to call me gribba as I tend to be brutally honest and not willing to take crap from anyone.
Also, it might have contribute, to the calling me gribba, that I kicked a guy in the nuts. My brother and I were walking home from a night on the town and this guy (with his two friends) starts to try to pick a fight with my brother, pushing him and trying to provoke him. My brother was trying to get away from that guy and my brother is not someone that wants to fight anyone, not even yell at a person, so I told the guy to fight me and he came up in my face and I just kicked, the other two backed away and we left. My brother told everyone about it and so the name stuck. 

Then one day when I was buying my first computer and internet connection was in the deal so the guy at the store asked me for a name to use for the mail and stuff and I could not think of anything so I just said Gribba and it has just been with me ever since. Most Icelandic ppl would not choose this name, it has a negative meaning so... I have gotten used to it, I like it.


----------



## psylenda (Oct 25, 2016)

mine is based on a character in a novel I'm writing. In a different spelling it's the last name of a character who creates a school for mindreading.


----------



## Thomas Laszlo (Nov 2, 2016)

My name is my pen name as an Author. I don't necessarily want to write with my true name because the town I live in is a high Christian based town, mostly the religious side of it, not the actual relationship with God, and many of them disagree thoroughly with reading magic books or fantasy etc. I like the name Thomas and Laszlo actual came from an upended writing expirement I did with a friend a few months ago. I am excited to read about everyone else's now!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Nov 2, 2016)

Thomas Laszlo said:


> My name is my pen name as an Author. I don't necessarily want to write with my true name because the town I live in is a high Christian based town, mostly the religious side of it, not the actual relationship with God, and many of them disagree thoroughly with reading magic books or fantasy etc. I like the name Thomas and Laszlo actual came from an upended writing expirement I did with a friend a few months ago. I am excited to read about everyone else's now!



I see. I'm homeschooled and am part of a highly conservative Christian homeschool group. Many of the people I know have a distrust of magic and fantasy. :/ I couldn't care less what they think, but it is a bit frustrating. 

My real name has a very "author-y" sound, so I think I'll write with my real name. I've experimented with pen names though.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 4, 2016)

I made costumes and when I went to find a name to use for my website, all the easy things were taken...so after about 30 minutes of inventing dot coms and plugging them into GoDaddy, I found that cagedmaiden.com was free, and since I made corsets and other Renaissance and historical and fantasy costumes, I just took it because I was tired of searching and didn't really care. So, I became the caged maiden, because I wear corsets to support fancy heavy historical dresses (which you can see in my profile if you care to look through my costumes folder of photos). Yep, nothing deep, just my old business name.


----------



## kabe (Apr 26, 2017)

Mine was taken from Ian M Banks' 'Look To Windward', a character named Kabe Ischloear.  As a character, he came across as the calm, considered, peacable person we all would like to be....


----------



## Aryth (Apr 26, 2017)

I got my username from the map of Robert Jordan's _Wheel of Time_ series. Back in high school I'd pick World of Warcraft character names from his series, and Aryth was my Draenei Priest. The western sea in Jordan's novels is called the Aryth Ocean.


----------



## Insolent Lad (Apr 27, 2017)

My name originally comes from a long-running, on and off again folk-punk band I've fronted, the Insolent Lads. I've taken to using it everywhere, pretty much. As to why I chose it in the first place, it just sounded like the right name for the job (even though I'm quite polite and wouldn't object to a lass in the group).


----------



## Geo (Apr 27, 2017)

There's not mystic to my name, really. I studied oceanography in college, and the last year you have to choose an area to specialize; I chose Coastal Geology. That year, for some strange coincidence, everyone else was into biology and chemistry, and I became the sole student of the whole geology group. Soon enough, my friends started calling me Geo, and by the end of the year even the teachers called that. So I took it as official nickname and use it every time I can (the problem is that very often it's already taken).


----------



## OfAllTheBars (Apr 28, 2017)

OfAllTheBars:  A deliberate misquote of Rick's line from Casablanca (simply the best film ever made): "_Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine._" @ofalltheginjoints is too long for twitter, @ofallthebars is just right, but you'll find me as @russellbowman


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Apr 28, 2017)

I love crystals, crystalline structures, crystalline beings, and my gender is often ambiguous at best, even to those who know me. As for my avatar, Mew is one of my favourite Pokemon creatures, and I love cats.


----------



## Geek000 (Apr 29, 2017)

I got it from my nickname at school.


----------



## Geek000 (Apr 29, 2017)

Also, how do you change your avatar?


----------



## Ireth (Apr 29, 2017)

Geek000 said:


> Also, how do you change your avatar?



Go to Settings (link at the top right of the site), then scroll down and look in the box on the left for the Edit Avatar link.


----------



## Addison (Apr 29, 2017)

I got my username as it's a name I've always liked and it's a helluva lot easier to spell and pronounce than my real name. My best friend of fire years and my step-dad of ten still can't spell it right.


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Oct 30, 2020)

I got a new Switch, and I made a mii named Dark Lord Thomas Pie who had glasses, a big nose, balding hair and a grey beard, two mustaches, and black clothes. I decided that he was such an interesting character, that I would make him into the character I would play as whenever I play a role-playing game, then I decided he was really a dragon in disguise and started putting him in my stories. I  also decided that he was going to be the 5th dark lord, chosen one of the Dark One.


----------



## Hir i-Chorvath (Oct 31, 2020)

Mine is "Lord of the Rings" in Elvish. I'm a Tolkien nerd.


----------



## Chasejxyz (Oct 31, 2020)

I wanted a Professional Writer brand name, and I knew it would require my real name in some capacity. I also know that names of real people tend to be super expensive as domain names. However, no one really buys .xyz domains, so chasej.xyz was really cheap, it's memorable, and now I have a consistent branding! Hooray!


----------



## MrNybble (Oct 31, 2020)

My name was created from computer terms. A Nybble is half a byte (four bits). Being a computer technician I made the name as I seem to be a few bits short of a full byte at times.


----------



## Miles Lacey (Nov 5, 2020)

I use my real name.  However, I often use the usernames Juche (named after North Korea's ideology) and Yecal Selim (my name spelt backwards) because it sounds vaguely Middle Eastern.

In both cases I was watching documentaries when I came up with the usernames.


----------



## Prince of Spires (Nov 6, 2020)

The Prince of Spires is a fictional character who originated in the Warhammer universe. It's the protagonist in the first novella I (accidentally*) wrote. Since then he's made cameo appearances in both my novella and novel.

*for those wondering how you accidentally write a novella. I wrote it episodically as a piece of fan-fic. When it was done and I tallied up the word count I suddenly had written 20k words. I was aiming for a short story...


----------



## S.T. Ockenner (Nov 6, 2020)

MrNybble said:


> My name was created from computer terms. A Nybble is half a byte (four bits). Being a computer technician I made the name as I seem to be a few bits short of a full byte at times.


Haha, I get it, Nybble (nibble) and Byte (bite).


----------



## Kittie Brandybuck (Mar 5, 2021)

Mainly because my roblox username is nearly the same. I chose my roblox username because if i could belong to any hobbit family i'd be a brandybuck.


----------

